
Here's why this Millennial loves the Beatles - azuajef
http://college.usatoday.com/2016/09/22/heres-why-this-millennial-loves-the-beatles/
======
pram
Is a millennial listening to one of the most prolific, well known, heavily
advertised, critically acclaimed, etc band in the history of modern music
really newsworthy? (no)

